# SRAM Front Derailleurs now with trim?



## eodusa (Oct 8, 2006)

I know SRAM RED allows trim on the FD now.
Does it mean the RED FD is narrower too?


----------



## Cyclo-phile (Sep 22, 2005)

The change is in the shifter pawls, not the FD cage.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

Cyclo-phile said:


> The change is in the shifter pawls, not the FD cage.


Yes but the question still stands. SRAm got around the trim issue by having a wider gate in the FD now that they added trim they may have narrowed the gate for red but somehow I doubt it.


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

32and3cross said:


> Yes but the question still stands. SRAm got around the trim issue by having a wider gate in the FD now that they added trim they may have narrowed the gate for red but somehow I doubt it.


The myth continues!!

Sram Force & Rival have always had trim. Red merely reverses the way the trim is delivered.

Rival & Force have a half click up so that you can trim the cage outwards when in the small chainring & smaller sprockets. Red has a click to nudge the cage inwards when in the big ring and larger sprockets.

In practice, compared to Dura Ace, I find it fine.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

ultimobici said:


> The myth continues!!
> 
> Sram Force & Rival have always had trim. Red merely reverses the way the trim is delivered.
> 
> ...


Your kinda splitting hairs. Yes I know Force and Rival have trim I ride Force and have for year. The orginal poster was clearly asking if they had changed the FD since they had changed how the trim works.


----------

